# Sticky  New Project..The Mutant



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

*New Project..The Mutant (NEW PICTURES, almost done)*

Thought I would post a few pics of my newest project. I'm sure I will have some questions for ya'll.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

a few more


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Interesting approach, looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

few more


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, what an undertaking. Another example what a retro GTO "could" have looked like.... All the look of old school with modern day comforts, performance and handling.... Nice. The ultimate re-body......


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

The idea is to have all 2004 running gear, anto locks, air bags, etc.. with the 1965 body. 
Started by locating 65 windshield where I wanted it and then cutting 2004 floor pan to move rear wheels forward to center in 65 wheelwells. then cutting front frame and moving front end forward to center in 65 front wheelwells..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Really cool............. love the pics........ keep em commin'.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

One of the most interesting threads I've ever seen. Very cool!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Wow!!!*

Man, you don't mess around! Looks like you started off with a nice solid '65, to boot! THAT'S RAD!!!


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Extension bracket to move shifter back into right location and a picture of the trunk where the gas tank will sit. managed to save the spare tire well and just moved it back to the back of the trunk.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments...This is a project that has been rolling around inside my twisted head for about a year now. Finally pulled the trigger and bought both cars. 
It was really hard to make that first cut, but after that there is no turning back so its just been plow ahead.....


----------



## samv1368 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very interesting, cant wait to see the turn out!!


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

So I was sorting out putting the 2004 pwr windows and locks in and couldnt get the remote to work the locks..after messing with the remote and checking all kinds of stuff it dawns on me..the reciever piece that goes in center of dash is laying on the bench..Kinda helps when it is plugged in..
Question though..
Does this piece also run the automatic headlights? or is the sensor somewhere else?


----------



## CK05GTO (Dec 16, 2012)

they did this same thing at west coast customs for someone and it came out so sweet.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't seen a GTO that West Coast did..would love to see pics of it.

Got doors fitted and aligned, fenders kinda hung. Now to start making brackets to support fenders.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

They did a 69 that really looks like a 68 ... here are the pics!

Rockstar GTO In Muscle Car Power Magazine - Chevrolet Colorado & GMC Canyon Forum 

Your build looks great. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Got the header panel and grills in today..Thanks Bob..
Spend the day fitting header panel, making brackets and making hood hinges.
At end of day it all fits pretty well. Still have some fine tuning to do. Next is to make brackets for the front bumper.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

This showed up today


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

All the fender, header panel and bumper brackets are done..
Fenders and doors are back off car and at the strippers. Should have them back next weekend. Then its the part I hate..BODYWORK!!!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a look at one done a few years back. It was at the 2010 GTOAA Nationals!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Those door panels look like they are gonna be a project in themselves. I see a a bout with some fiberglass in your future...


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

You should have brought it to the track before you put the new/old body on it. Probably would of ran the 1/4 in 12:10 at 115 mph. Great job on your project. You dont F'around That has to be the fastest transformation i've seen----------danfigg:cool


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, 
I got the 2004 at the end of April and got the 65 to my house middle of May..I really didnt do much till I had both cars at house except sit on stool and stare.
I picked the fenders and doors up from strippers today. My son has a baseball tournament in Brenham this weekend so it will be next week before I get a chance to do anything. 
I am approaching the bodywork stage and I HATE bodywork, so things will slow down.
And yes, the door panels are gonna be a challange. 
I have seen a few pics of this 64 before..nice car


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

All the major body work is done on both quarterpanels and one door..I so hate this stage of building a car...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Great project, thanks so much for sharing it with us! Love the 65 and the fact that you are bringing it into the 21st Century! :cheers


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I saw the orange one at a cars&coffee in Tucson a year or two ago. Very nicely done and prepped.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Been doing body work..fixing small dents and blocking sanding.
I haven't liked the way the 2004 cowl rose up to the 65 wiper area so instead of block sanding last night I picked up the cut off wheel and cut the lip off..after some hammering and welding I like it better...


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Still doing bodywork..
Did get driveshaft in, exhaust ran, and gas tank in..It starts and moves under its own power.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

1 nasty machine man


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Hasn't been much to post..just been doing body work..
All sheet metal is jammed and mounted. Hydrolic pumps are worked out on hood. About 90% done wet sanding, I should be ready to paint before long..
Heres a couple of pics.


----------



## Flagship (Oct 31, 2013)

Now this is super legit awesome my friend!


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

finally got time to paint today...now just need to wet sand and buff


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Love the color. :cheers I bet it's gonna pop in the sunlight.


----------



## CSlitherGo (Jul 19, 2009)

Love the old look with new drive - this is great project. Keep up the work!!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks great...

Bill


----------



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

That color looks great!!


----------



## wash-rinse-repeat... (Jan 2, 2015)

*Where did you land on this*

I'm sitting on pins and needles to see how this finished up. I have a 65 in pieces, this post is extremely inspiring


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

one sweet machine


----------



## GottaGoGTO (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey OP, did you ever finish this project up?


----------



## Phoneticz (Mar 30, 2015)

Yea, i would love to see some finished pictures if there are any


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GottaGoGTO said:


> Hey OP, did you ever finish this project up?





wash said:


> I'm sitting on pins and needles to see how this finished up. I have a 65 in pieces, this post is extremely inspiring





Phoneticz said:


> Yea, i would love to see some finished pictures if there are any


He hasn't been here in a year and a half........


----------



## Goatie (May 28, 2017)

Absolutley amazing! what a undertaking. Wish you were still active now with some finished photo"s


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

Goatie said:


> Absolutley amazing! what a undertaking. Wish you were still active now with some finished photo"s


I did a quick search and found more photos including the finished project at The Mutant - LS1GTO.com Forums

He also posted that he's starting on Mutant II.


----------



## mmmmcar (Jun 13, 2017)

It's so strange seeing it without a roof or sides and just one seat. Looks really futuristic! Good luck with it all


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Was that a real '65 GTO you started with? Which brings up a question - did the VIN plate on a '64 or '65 GTO have a 242 VIN plate? Did they even have a VIN plate???? Since those years the car was actually a Tempest with the GTO option package. '66 was the first year that the GTO was actually a model you could buy, did the 242 VIN plate start in '66 or was it on the '64s and '65s too?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You need to ask him on LS1 GTO as he doesn't seem to come here anymore.


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

I apologize guys, I was posting this build in a couple of different places and LS1.com just seemed to be where I wound up at. 
Here are the updates. The 65 body was not a real GTO..it was actually a Tempest Custom. It’s been on the road for awhile now. It’s been all over the place, just logging miles and drivin the crap out of it.
Started a 2006/1970 project and it is almost done..doing the interior right now. It’s a LS2 Twin Turbo car!!!


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Door panels done


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Simply amazing! Hat's off to you sir, some mad skills.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, very nice work and quite amazing, I would have never thought of ever attempting a build like that, very nice and interesting builds. Thank you for sharing !!


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone.. its been a fun build and the car is a blast to drive. It has already embarrassed a couple of unsuspecting people. I have it running 10lbs on the stock LS2 motor, next thing in the plans is start a LS3 block strong enough to be able to turn the boost on up to 18-24lbs safely. But this summer the plans are to drive it


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice build! Did you keep the BCM, ABS and SRS modules?
Interesting to see the Holden dash fits the 70 body so well. My wife keeps asking me to build her a 68 Firebird with 05 GTO drivetrain and interior. Wasn't sure it was possible but now you have me thinking about it.  Doing this to an A body sounds like more fun though....


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Nice build! Did you keep the BCM, ABS and SRS modules?
> Interesting to see the Holden dash fits the 70 body so well. My wife keeps asking me to build her a 68 Firebird with 05 GTO drivetrain and interior. Wasn't sure it was possible but now you have me thinking about it. Doing this to an A body sounds like more fun though....


Yes, kept the BCM, ABS, SRS all in the car and functioning. For all practical purposes its a 2006 with a 70 skin. I think a 68 would be too narrow for this type of conversion. BUT it might work and would be a cool ride


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Bertmac said:


> Yes, kept the BCM, ABS, SRS all in the car and functioning. For all practical purposes its a 2006 with a 70 skin. I think a 68 would be too narrow for this type of conversion. BUT it might work and would be a cool ride


That is awesome. Keeping the functionality with all the modules is fantastic. I checked the dimensions for a 68 F body and it's about 1/4" different compared to the Holden GTOs....so maybe. Still like the idea of an A body though. I showed her the photo of your car and she is totally on board....loves how your car came out and is very envious. There is a nice solid 68 convertible LeMans for sale in my area. I wonder...


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Drove this to work today. Not as cool as your car but still pretty fun. . 
Love these things.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are really serious about wanting to do this, get with me and I can kinda lay out a plan to help you. Start by searching the insurance auctions. IAA and Copart Be selective in what you buy. if its hit hard stay away. pay a little more and get a good starting point. remember you don't care about sheet metal as much as a straight frame.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Bertmac said:


> If you are really serious about wanting to do this, get with me and I can kinda lay out a plan to help you. Start by searching the insurance auctions. IAA and Copart Be selective in what you buy. if its hit hard stay away. pay a little more and get a good starting point. remember you don't care about sheet metal as much as a straight frame.


Cool. Thanks.
Not sure how serious I am about trying this. Would like to take a break from project cars for a while once I finish my current build. These things are like puppies though.....hard to resist when you see one that needs a good home. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_wylde (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers


----------

